# Presta in Ireland anyone?



## AshL (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi folks.

Are there any sales reps or shops that do Presta products in Ireland, either side of the border is ok.

Thanks

Ash.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Try RT Auto parts in Cookstown:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Givran in Belfast. I have some here but never used it.


----------



## AshL (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. I will follow up. :thumb:


----------

